# compiler header float/double as problem source?



## Beeblebrox (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello.
My poudriere jail for 9-amd64 is able to compile most of my ports (including gnome3), but my 10-amd64 and 11-amd64 jails fail miserably. I recently came across a possible reason, so I would like to ask whether this finding might relate to the above issue, and if there is any corrective measure.

I am trying to compile sysutils/grub2; not from ports but from the GIT trunk. The recent attempt to compile broke, and the grub-devel list members were kind enough to answer me as to the reason:


> Your system headers do something stupid: they use float/double in standalone headers we use option -Dfloat=__grub_poison and -Ddouble=__grub_poison to check that we don't use any float/double. Unfortunately such stupidity is more widespread that it should be. I'll remove poisonin of float/double in trunk.



Given the above explanation, I would like to understand why, or better yet correct the "stupidity" on my system. I am just trying to understand whether the explanation above could contribute to or be the major cause of my observed general port build failures.

All poudriere build environments (9-amd64, 10-amd64 and 11-amd64) were self-complied from source with simple modifications in /etc/src.conf (WITHOUT_INET6, WITHOUT_BLUETOOTH, etc)

Thanks and regards.

*EDIT:* I received an answer from the grub-devel list - so it's a hardware problem:


> Float and double poisoning is OS-independent.


----------

